# What is the 322?



## Minnie (Sep 14, 2017)

I've traveled on the Texas Eagle before so I know the difference between 22 (or 21) and 422 (or 421). Today as I was checking prices I came across a departure that starts from Fort Worth (10-6-17) on the 422 and transfers to the 322 at St Louis. But it is labeled 322 Texas Eagle. That's a new one to me. Is this maybe a coach train from St Louis to Chicago? Maybe something like the 822 from Fort Worth to OK City, but that has its own name, Heartland Flyer, and isn't really considered part of the Texas Eagle afaik.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 14, 2017)

"Train" #21 & #22 are the Texas Eagle that runs daily between Chicago & San Antonio. "Train" #421 & #422 are the thru cars (which is 1 sleeper and 1 coach) that run from Chicago & LA. "Train" #321 & #322 are the cars (normally only 1 coach) that travels between Chicago & St Louis only. All are called the Texas Eagle.

Each "train" must be sold separately due to the limitations of the reservation system.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2017)

Thank you! I guess I never noticed the 321/322 before - at least I don't think it ever came up when I was checking fares before.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 14, 2017)

Sometimes the 321/322 Coaches are cut off/added in STL and sometimes they deadhead between San Antonio and St.Louis.

Depends on Supply and Demand.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 15, 2017)

322/321 is the local coach between Chicago and St. Louis. And the couple times I've ridden it, it has been every chair filled.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 15, 2017)

22 picks up the 322 Coach in STL and the 321 Coach is dropped in STL. More times than not the car is sold out.


----------

